# Mailserver auf Router



## akkie (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Gibt es etwas zu beachten wenn ich einen Mailserver auf einen Router aufsetzen will.

Ich habe nähmlich versucht bei uns auf Arbeit eine Suse 9.1 als Router mit Postfix und Cyrus einzurichten. Leider wird das internne Netz nicht erkannt und die Mails werden alle an den SMTP-Relay gesendet. Der DNS Server funktioniert soweit. Ich habe allerdings im DNS nur die Netzwerkkarte die zum Internen Netz gehört in die Zonendatei eingetragen. Muss ich das vieleicht für die andere Netzwerkkarte auch noch tun?

Mfg Akkie


----------

